# an OLD SCHOOL workout



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Borrowed off another forum, looks interesting, ondered what OSC thought as well as winger (hit) and others*

"oldschool routine but its worked for me so far with some minor alteration in sets and arrangment!

Arnold's Routine

Chest:

Bench press 5 x 6-10

Flat bench flyes 5 x 6-10

Incline bench press 6 x 6-10

Cable crossovers 6 x 10-12

Dips (body weight) 5 x failure

Dumbell pullovers 5 x 10-12.

Back:

Wide-grip chins (to front) 6 x failure

T-bar rows 5 x 6-10

Seated pulley rows 6 x 6-10

One-arm dumbell rows 5 x 6-10

Straight-leg deadlifts 6 x 15

Legs:

Squats 6 x 8-12

Leg press 6 x 8-12

Leg extensions 6 x 12-15

Leg curls 6 x 10-12

Barbell lunges 5 x 15

Calves:

Standing calf raises 10 x 10

Seated calf raises 8 x 15

One legged calf raises (holding dumbells) 6x12

Forearms:

Wrist curls (forearms on knees) - 4 sets, 10 reps

Reverse barbell curls - 4 sets, 8 reps

Wright roller machine - to failure

Abs:

½ hour of a variety of nonspecific abdominal exercises, done virtually nonstop.

Biceps:

Barbell curls 6 x 6-10

Seated dumbell curls 6 x 6-10

Dumbell concentration curls 6 x 6-10

Triceps:

Close-grip bench presses 6 x 6-10

Pushdowns 6 x 6-10

French press (barbell) 6 x 6-10

One-arm triceps extensions (dumbell) 6 x 6-10

Shoulders:

Seated barbell presses 6 x 6-10

Lateral raises (standing) 6 x 6-10

Rear-delt lateral raises 5 x 6-10

Cable lateral raises 5 x 10-12

*arnold did the these exercises condensing muscle groups together and would hit each of these exercise 3 times cycle in a 6 day cycle.

Myself, ive been lifting for about 2 years and i like to split work up now as follows:

Monday - Chest

Tues - Back

Weds - Arms

Thurs - Shoulders

Fri- Chest

*legs everyday various workouts targeting a part of the leg every day(calves, hams, gluts, quads)

*forearms on monday wed fri

1-2 mile run daily

Abs everyday =)

Any alterations you all can think of? this has worked for me so just posting it, its quite intense and if youve been lifting for a few try it out and push yourself to new limits just dont overtrain !

*Monday - Chest*

*
Tues - Back*

*
Weds - Arms*

*
Thurs - Shoulders*

*
Fri- Chest*

*Just wondered why arms are put mid way between back, chest and shoulders*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i think Arnold,s workout looks like too much, but hey it worked for him, and on your own workout, it sounds ok but 5 days for me would be too much, but i see you say it works for you, so stick with it.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

38 sets for chest. Mind he was the top man of his time!!! Still to much imo.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

samurai69 said:


> *Monday - Chest*
> 
> *Tues - Back*
> 
> ...


One Smart Cookie might like all the volume, but that is a bit much.

Kinda simular to what I do actually.

Here is what I do.

Monday - Chest

Tuesday - Back

Wednesday - Legs

Thursday - Shoulders

Friday - Bicep

Saturday - Tricep

The only problem with this routine is I love triceps and sometimes my triceps are still sore for my heavy chest day. I try to hold back but it is hard.

To answer your question on the routine, tuesday is a pull, indirectly using biceps. Wednesday Arms biceps/triceps? To days in a row on the bie's?

Thursday, push day, day after I hit my tri's. Well I will be weak in military for sure.

Friday more push routines. The poor tricep muscles have been hit three days in a row..

This is just my opinoins.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

QUOTE=winger

Here is what I do.

Monday - Chest

Tuesday - Back

Wednesday - Legs

Thursday - Shoulders

Friday - Bicep

Saturday - Tricep

*AT LEAST WITH YOUR WORKOUT YOU END UP RESTING ONE DAY BETWEEN EACH TRICEP*

On the routine below, tuesday is a pull, indirectly using biceps. Wednesday Arms biceps/triceps? To days in a row on the bie's?

Thursday, push day, day after I hit my tri's. Well I will be weak in military for sure.

Friday more push routines. The poor tricep muscles have been hit three days in a row..

Monday - Chest

Tues - Back

Weds - Arms

Thurs - Shoulders

Fri- Chest

*COULD NOT WORK OUT THE THINKING BEHIND THREE TRICEP DAYS ON THE TROT** ON THE ARNIE ROUTINE AND TWO CHEST WORKOUTS PER WEEK, BY THE TIME FRIDAY CAME ROUND MY TRICEPS WOULD BE SO CANED I COULDNT MANAGE CHEST (maybe loads of flye movements)?????*


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I honestly don't believe Arnie actually did that routine. He was well renowned for putting out B.S about what he did.

Even IF he followed that, I would be very surprised if many natural (or even normal dose steroid taking) trainees would do well on a routine like that.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

big said:


> I honestly don't believe Arnie actually did that routine. He was well renowned for putting out B.S about what he did.
> 
> Even IF he followed that, I would be very surprised if many natural (or even normal dose steroid taking) trainees would do well on a routine like that.


Every body on the internet puts out bullsh!t so nothing new there.

I was natural and doing 96 sets a workout and growing and getting cut at the sametime,the only reason people "wouldnt" grow on it is simply down to improper diet and mental application.

If you beleive you will fail on something you will fail.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Every body on the internet puts out bullsh!t so nothing new there.
> 
> I was natural and doing 96 sets a workout and growing and getting cut at the sametime,the only reason people "wouldnt" grow on it is simply down to improper diet and mental application.
> 
> If you beleive you will fail on something you will fail.


Well you know I disagree there. Some people can handle 96 sets and grow, other people can't and do FAR better on MUCH less. It's got nothing to do with mental application or diet in many cases - 96 sets, or even a fraction of that, is WAY too much for many people to succeed on.

For the people who succeed on volume training, that's great - keep doing it. But many many people just do NOT get anywhere with all that volume. And by trying to emulate these types of volume routines, all that happens is they go backwards and eventually quit out of years of frustration. Whereas if they choose a more suitable routine that they could actually recover from, they could end up with great gains in a very short period of time.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Dont forget though that the 96 sets covers 3 bodyparts and non of those sets were taken to failure.

Everybody can handle high volume training it all comes down to being trained to handle it.

Saying somebody cant handle high amounts of work is like saying a farmer 50-100yrs ago shouldnt have been able to ahndle all the heavy lifting they had to do before mechanisation,you dont think he put down tools after he got a lactic acid burn after 4 bundles of hay.cmon the body is meant to work and be working constantly.

We evolved from monkeys for goodness sake just look at them up and down trees allday constantly on the go,surely we havent come so far away from our evolutionary begining to not be able to do some extra sets.

Anyway heres a copy of a scientific paper that proves that high volume and short rest periods work.



> Takarada Y, Ishii N.
> 
> Department of Life Science, College of Arts and Science, University of Tokyo, Tokyo 153-8902, Japan. [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Dont forget though that the 96 sets covers 3 bodyparts and non of those sets were taken to failure.
> 
> Everybody can handle high volume training it all comes down to being trained to handle it.
> 
> ...


A farmer wasn't lifting hay to failure. They also didn't build anything like the muscularity that most bodybuilders are looking for (admittedly I'm sure they had fine physiques). All that shows is that lots of physical work tends to keep you lean and in shape.

Monkeys didn't climb trees to failure. Additionally, I've never seen a stacked monkey. All that shows is that monkeys are good at climbing trees.

Those scientific papers are done on untrained people, who will gain even if you had them doing swiss-ball military press once a week. All it shows is that untrained people gain muscle and lose fat when doing some training. You can find papers that show 1 set is better, and similarly you can find papers that show that 20 sets are better... all this shows is that different people respond well to different things. The vast majority of these papers are done on untrained people.

I will 100% agree with you that lots of sets not to failure DOES work... but I DO have to add "FOR SOME PEOPLE". Could it work for everyone? Maybe, if you went far enough from failure. Is it the optimal training for everyone? No, I don't believe so.

Everyone should do an experiment. Spend 8 weeks on a low volume near failure routine. Then spend 8 weeks on a high volume not to failure routine. Whichever you get the best gains from, stay on. I see no reason to have people on a set routine (whether that be my style low volume, or your style high volume) when they could be doing better on a different one.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

big said:


> A farmer wasn't lifting hay to failure. They also didn't build anything like the muscularity that most bodybuilders are looking for (admittedly I'm sure they had fine physiques). All that shows is that lots of physical work tends to keep you lean and in shape.
> 
> Monkeys didn't climb trees to failure. Additionally, I've never seen a stacked monkey. All that shows is that monkeys are good at climbing trees.
> 
> ...


The farmers actually would be lifting the hay all day for days on end,and were renound for their strength.

I really should have said chimp not monkey,as a chimp is that strong they have been know to rip the arm(s) of humans.

Yes it would work I`ve seen it work for everyone I have put it on with the right diet to boot.

By all means experiment but never ever stay on the same routine be it high or low volume training for extended periods of training.

Heres a pic of an oldtimer from about 1890 and these guys were known for training 6-7 times a week for 1-3 hrs aday and I gotta say he aint done bad for a volume trainer and ripped to boot.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Love some of these pics of old time lifting and lifters, cant remember who it was now, but one (bill pearl or similar) was an iron founder, moving heavy steel all day, same thing as the farmers.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big said:


> Everyone should do an experiment. Spend 8 weeks on a low volume near failure routine. Then spend 8 weeks on a high volume not to failure routine. Whichever you get the best gains from, stay on. I see no reason to have people on a set routine (whether that be my style low volume, or your style high volume) when they could be doing better on a different one.


Why not do both?

OSC, your present routine is short like 10 minutes right?  <---------- :beer:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes, he looks great. But so do the people who are doing low volume, high intensity:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

winger said:


> Why not do both?


Simultaneously you mean? Or 8 weeks or one, then 8 weeks of the other?

If you try to do them both simultaneously, then it's not low volume at all. In fact it would be very high volume.

If you mean spend some time on one, then switch up... if that gets you gains, go for it!

But most people though seem to either progress well on low volume high intensity OR they progress well on high volume with lower intensity. It's pretty unusual for someone to be able to gain well on both - which is why you get the wide variety of differences - like Cookie pushing 96 work sets per workout, and me pushing 8 high intensity work sets per workout.

That said, some of the best programs I've seen that are worked around periodisation DO have SOME kind of volume period - but it's usually short (3-4 weeks) before a lay-off and/or a deload. One of my favourites infact, although not particularly good for hardgainers, is a 4 week volume 3x/week compound routine Bill Starr style followed by a 1 week deload and then a 6 week low volume high intensity period with much fewer sets where you're setting your PRs.


----------



## peachy (Mar 20, 2005)

i can see why so many people want to train like arnie from just looking at this pic!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> cant remember who it was now, but one (bill pearl or similar) was an iron founder, moving heavy steel all day, same thing as the farmers.


Its a toss up between pearl & park,I`ll have to check and get back to that one,but yeah working in a steel foundry and "still" packing on a ton of mass just proves the statement that the body can adapt to anything if you "just get on and do it"



> OSC, your present routine is short like 10 minutes right?


Upto about 20 mins now winger,but please remeber I`m also just coming back after 6 months of with liver problems so I`m breaking back into it nice and slowly.



> Yes, he looks great. But so do the people who are doing low volume, high intensity:


But If you ever see any of the oldtimers nowadays in the twighlight of their youth they still look "huge" as I`ve seen post after post on boards over the yrs of bbers from the 80`s & 90`s that have now given up competing etc and the amount of muscle they have lost has been huge,it was as if they just didnt have the deep down muscle quality the old timers had and kept.

I`ve said this before and will say again Dorian has come out and said himself he should have backed off the intensity and upped the volume a bit more to have saved his body from all the injuries he got which cut his career short of what he could have done,he would have still have won his olympia`s because of one thing and one thing only"His mental application"

How do I know????

Simple My old gym owner used to spend time with dorian during dorians amateur yrs and just upto him turning pro and dorian was so methodical and had such self beleif he said it was frightening to be around him at times.

Dorian evebn from day one logged every workout and bit of food and supplements he evr took.but let us not forgot also dorian spent at least a yr researching bbing before he even lifted a weight just so that he did it right.



> Simultaneously you mean? Or 8 weeks or one, then 8 weeks of the other?
> 
> If you try to do them both simultaneously, then it's not low volume at all. In fact it would be very high volume.
> 
> ...


Thats easy to answer

You train heavy low volume at the begining of the week then on the second part of the week you up the volume,so it might look like this

Mon/chest back

Tues legs

Weds shoulders tris bis

Thurs rest then repeat and rest again and repeat

The first 3 wrokouts can be done at a 3x8 for each exercise or bodypart the second 3 workouts can be upped to say 8x8 or even 10x10 to not only flush the muscles but to also super pump the muscles and capilaries for even more growth and fascial stretching.

Why do you think a large propartion of bbers throughout the yrs have gone onto a 6 day a week training regime even going upto a 2x aday 6 days a week regime?????

Not just because they are pros or on tons of gear but because it works,hence the reason why so many yank pros train so often yet at a low overall intensity per set.

As for your comparison with the pics,there isnt a comparison as there at least 100yrs between them.

Dorian was drug enduced

Pandour was natural and they even didnt have access to the array of exercises we do nowadays,hence the odd shape of some of the muscles because back then they hadnt thought about doing bench presses on a bench they did em on the floor or just did flyes or press up movements.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> But If you ever see any of the oldtimers nowadays in the twighlight of their youth they still look "huge" as I`ve seen post after post on boards over the yrs of bbers from the 80`s & 90`s that have now given up competing etc and the amount of muscle they have lost has been huge,it was as if they just didnt have the deep down muscle quality the old timers had and kept.


That's because most modern bodybuilders either have to or want to drop a lot of the mass once they're done competing. For one thing, it's not a fun lifestyle to lead if you're that size for no particular reason, and for another, it's far from healthy to walk around at 260-300lbs+.



> I`ve said this before and will say again Dorian has come out and said himself he should have backed off the intensity and upped the volume a bit more to have saved his body from all the injuries he got which cut his career short of what he could have done,he would have still have won his olympia`s because of one thing and one thing only"His mental application"


When did he say this, because his personal training is still today geared at one set to failure? Why would he push a method that he doesn't believe in anymore? Yes, even Mentzer has been known to have said that you don't have to go all out EVERY SINGLE workout... but neither him nor Yates have ever pushed high volume.

But even if he did want to up the volume a bit more - it wouldn't have been from 1 work set to 96. It would have been from 1 up to 2 or 3.

But Dorian Yates is besides the point - I could have posted up a pic of Mike Mentzer, or Casey Viator, or any of Jones' trainees or their trainees (I chose Yates because he's my favourite). My point was that some people like low volume because it works well for them when higher volume doesn't.



> Why do you think a large propartion of bbers throughout the yrs have gone onto a 6 day a week training regime even going upto a 2x aday 6 days a week regime?????


Because they have the recovering ability to do so. I would do so too, like many others, if I could recover and gain from it. I can't. I've tried and I can't.

The first time I squatted I got 100kg for a single to parallel. Several months of volume training later it was STILL 100kg for a single to a parallel (and lighter weights were the same at various rep ranges). I switched up to a low volume routine, and in less than a year my squat went to 140kgx5 HTC (and I mean REALLY hams to calves). I switched back to a volume routine and the gains stopped dead. I've now switched back to a low volume routine and the gains are coming again and I'm over 150kgx5 now. And of course the muscle growth has come with the strength.

I COULD have stuck to the volume and been like the millions of other people who have quit bodybuilding frustrated with no gains. But I am realistic about my ability to recover and due to that get continual gains.

Yes, I acknowledge that high volume works for some, but it's also one of the primary reasons for zero progress of the vast majority of trainees and is practically solely responsible for the high dropout rate in bodybuilding and strength training compared to other sports.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> That's because most modern bodybuilders either have to or want to drop a lot of the mass once they're done competing. For one thing, it's not a fun lifestyle to lead if you're that size for no particular reason, and for another, it's far from healthy to walk around at 260-300lbs+.


They drop the weight for one reason and one reason only, "DRUGS" or lack off.

If muscle is built through sheer hard graft(high or low volume)it is a permenant feature on the body even after a lot of tissue has been lost,the quality just shines through.



> When did he say this, because his personal training is still today geared at one set to failure? Why would he push a method that he doesn't believe in anymore? Yes, even Mentzer has been known to have said that you don't have to go all out EVERY SINGLE workout... but neither him nor Yates have ever pushed high volume.
> 
> But even if he did want to up the volume a bit more - it wouldn't have been from 1 work set to 96. It would have been from 1 up to 2 or 3.
> 
> But Dorian Yates is besides the point - I could have posted up a pic of Mike Mentzer, or Casey Viator, or any of Jones' trainees or their trainees (I chose Yates because he's my favourite). My point was that some people like low volume because it works well for them when higher volume doesn't.


In a magazine article a yr or 2 after he retired.

mentzter did push high volume because there were a few magazine articles some yrs agao from authors that watched mentzer training and they noticed that on every workout he did in the region of about 5-10 sets per bodypart yet he was telling others that he only did 1 or 2.

I notice you seem to be facinated with the 96 sets thing,remember this is only ever used at certain times not all the time,and the idea actually came from an old olypian conteneder that came second 2 or 3 times in a row and even gaspari on his website has advocated this high volume style for ripping up and maintaining muscle mass.

It has been documented a few times that the jones experiment done on viator was a joke,viator would go home and go and do his old routine of high volume because he felt he just wasnt working the muscles properly on jones`s method.

You say that you spent several months on volume training and didnt gain,well that why them,you spent too long on it I never go for more than 3 week max at all out volume stuff before cutting back then building back up to max amounts,this is where you are all missing the point at no time did I say that you should do huge amounts of sets "all the time" even arnold et all didnt use it all the time(like people seem to think) he used volume at cutting times to maintain mass and cut up but also add tiny amounts of tissue if it came along.

Know to gain mass on high volume calories have to be increased to compansate for the extra work which a lot of people dont manage to do,hence the need for a higher protein/fat ratio to help with recovery,same thing applies to training twice aday calories have to be adjusted upwards to suit.

Most people quit bbing because they dont eat properly then they dont gain so get frustrated,which is understandable.

Now asfar as my own routine is at the moment it is tiny compared to previous stuff but I need to take it slow and steady so 3 sets per bp is max but as I progress and recovery improves the volume will increase on a "monthly" basis when I reach a high volume state again it will be for 3 weeks max then I will back peddle to a lower amount of sets increase weight poundages then slowly build the volume up again.

Dont just see the figure 96 and presume that that is all that is done everything is done for a reason and that reason was to cut up but fillout and grow at the same time,which I did,using lots of food and supplements to help with recovery,but one other thing "I only train 3 times aweek on that volume not my usual 5-6" which also helps with recovery.

Start low then build up thats the secret.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I have been training heavy for decades and I have no injuries. But dont forget, it is only a few worksets per bodypart. I understand both points, trust me, but for me it will always be HIT training for me.

There are 3 guys at my gym that do the volume thing. All look really, really good. But all are small. They lack the size of the strong guys......sorry OSC.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> There are 3 guys at my gym that do the volume thing. All look really, really good. But all are small. They lack the size of the strong guys......sorry OSC.


And I bet the reason they dont gain is because they do it all the time,and dont work in lower volume sessions so that they can re adjust their poundages.

Yeah and we all know that you do HIT cos ya tell us and ya told me ya fat also which is a HIT trademark for a lot of people,lol

And before you give me the injury thing again remember "I ONLY EVER GOT INJURED WHEN DIETING FOR SHOWS AND WAS GOING ALL OUT IN THE GYM"

I`ve seen a mate do 230lb benching whilst doing the german volume training then go onto do another exercise for chest with the same rep range,oooohhhhhh and did I forget to mention he was about 260lbs at the time,if done right high volume can also mean high poundages for exercises which = more muscle mass,it just takes time to build those poundages up.

I would love to see you diet and train for a show,lol,you`d soon alter your thinking to different ways of having to do stuff.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Heres a couple of pages of posts on different routines for those that fancy or openminded enough to try something new/old,lol

http://www.biohazardforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=2029


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> In a magazine article a yr or 2 after he retired.
> 
> mentzter did push high volume because there were a few magazine articles some yrs agao from authors that watched mentzer training and they noticed that on every workout he did in the region of about 5-10 sets per bodypart yet he was telling others that he only did 1 or 2.


This was more than likely his warm-up sets. Bear in mind that a Mentzer warm-up set is probably about as hard as most people's normal sets.

I have read several accounts of people who trained with Mentzer and were surprised at how heavy the warm-ups were. It is highly likely that these 5 sets were 3 warm-ups, then the pre-exhaust, and then the compound move.

Mentzer was a highly intelligent man. There is no way on this planet he would ever actually workout in public doing anything other than the routine he pushed. That would be total career suicide.

Also bear in mind that the magazines have a vested interest to try to disprove low volume theory and push high volume - the reason being that it's what they've staked their entire reputations on.



> It has been documented a few times that the jones experiment done on viator was a joke,viator would go home and go and do his old routine of high volume because he felt he just wasnt working the muscles properly on jones`s method.


Where was this documented and what was the proof? The only places I've seen the Colorado experiment claimed to be false is on internet bulletin boards - never have Viator or Jones said that Viator did extra training.

It is of course highly likely that Viator was intentionally detrained prior to the experiment to give more impressive results, but if he really went home and did his old routine, how come he wasn't ALWAYS gaining throughout his career like he did in the Colorado experiment? Also, Jones himself did the experiment alongside Viator and got extremely impressive results also.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Yeah and we all know that you do HIT cos ya tell us and ya told me ya fat also which is a HIT trademark for a lot of people,lol


I love you OSC, but I am not really feeling it right now............lol.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i like the look of those bbell hack squats, im gonna give them a try, ive never done any hack squatting as we dont have the machine for it, however im now gonna try it.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> This was more than likely his warm-up sets. Bear in mind that a Mentzer warm-up set is probably about as hard as most people's normal sets.
> 
> I have read several accounts of people who trained with Mentzer and were surprised at how heavy the warm-ups were. It is highly likely that these 5 sets were 3 warm-ups, then the pre-exhaust, and then the compound move.
> 
> ...


They werent warm up sets from what I can recall.

Yeah all mags try to trash any and all training systems if its not the one they are pushing at any particular time,be it 1 rep superslow to 100 rep sets to 1 set to 100 sets aka steve michalic(sp)

Yes mentzer was inteligent but also highly irrational at times and prone to doing the toal opposite of what he said and what people expected of him,if memory serves me correct he actually wrote heavy duty whilst suffering deep depression and being an alcoholic.



> Where was this documented and what was the proof? The only places I've seen the Colorado experiment claimed to be false is on internet bulletin boards - never have Viator or Jones said that Viator did extra training.
> 
> It is of course highly likely that Viator was intentionally detrained prior to the experiment to give more impressive results, but if he really went home and did his old routine, how come he wasn't ALWAYS gaining throughout his career like he did in the Colorado experiment? Also, Jones himself did the experiment alongside Viator and got extremely impressive results also


This was a article penned by viator himself in either M&F or Flex some yrs after the experiment,plus steroid usage HAD to be hidden from jones because jones was very anti drugs.

Viator wasnt detrained he had just come out of recovery from nearly dying and loosing a large amount of weight,he had been in an accident and lost part of his finger but the antibiotics that they gave him caused a massive allergic reaction and he nearly died from it and spent quite a bit of time in hospital,so a lot of the mass gained will have been from muscle memory and not new muscle tissue,plus he didnt lways gain like he should have as many have said he had a tendency to be lazy and jones was on of the few people that could truely motivate him for some apparent reason.

The best viator probably looked was at the 83 olympia and after his 2 pro wins and he wasnt training with jones then and he made tremendous gains at that point in his career,the reason he stopped was as usual at that time politics,which is a shame because it was a training pic of viator that got me motivated and started in serious training all those yrs ago.



> like the look of those bbell hack squats, im gonna give them a try, ive never done any hack squatting as we dont have the machine for it, however im now gonna try it.


Yeah I like em also and have used em a lot in the past but for some reason lately I just seem to feel the movement at the soft part at the top of my knee and it aint fun I can tell you so need to look at what I`m doing wrong,the best thing about doing them that way is you have to "CONCENTRATE" all the time on form and this alone triples the work put onto the thighs,imo,and makes them babies burn.

I`m also going to have to get my butt in gear and update that corner of mine been getting lazt lately and not putting up as much info/rotuine/exercises etc that I should be,naughty me.



> I love you OSC, but I am not really feeling it right now............lol.


I love you too winger ringer dinger and can feel it tooo.........but I am only quoting your own words to me and i have offered to help tweak your training and diet to get you super ripped and onstage at a masters show,go winger go.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

go man, you need to do that sh1t asap .


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> I love you too winger ringer dinger and can feel it tooo.........but I am only quoting your own words to me and i have offered to help tweak your training and diet to get you super ripped and onstage at a masters show,go winger go.


xxxooo


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

A nice article I came across



> MASSIVE MUSCLE PUMPING "Gain 25 Pounds in 21 Days"
> 
> by Dennis B. Weis "The Yukon Hercules"
> 
> ...


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

last bit



> Friday
> 
> 1. Neck extension and flexion - The exercises for this muscle group were of manual type resistance, performed with the help of a training partner. Anterior flexion (front of the neck), posterior extension (back of the neck) and lateral contraction (for the sides of the neck) were performed for a combined 10 sets of 20 reps each. It is interesting to notice that bodybuilders such as Richard, back in the 1960's almost always included some type of exercise for the neck, unlike many of the bodybuilders of today.
> 
> ...


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Bump this for tomorow, some serious reading here, keep it up OSC. LOL


----------

